# what do you do to calm anxiety in the car?



## anxiouslana (Aug 17, 2003)

hi all, i'm new here and have been IBS-D for about a year. my symptoms themselves aren't terribly severe, but mentally the condition has really begun to affect me in the last couple of months. i started taking calcium and a half an immodium a day which makes me feel fine until i get in the car, when i immediately start feeling like i need to go when there's no possible way i can. knowing this doesn't help though and my anxiety just shoots through the roof. i've read about those CDs dr michael made that have helped so many people and ordered them, but i'm out of the states right now and need some kind of immediate relief. what do you all say to yourselves in the car to calm the travel anxiety? it's worst before i even get in the car from anticipation. please let me know!! thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I say: "I am calm and I am fine." I think: "How many times of ALL the times I have been in the car, have I had an accident?" Not many. So I think positive. I prepare myself in the event I get caught short in the car by having a small emergency kit including such things as spare underwear, wipes etc... Whatever I think will make me feel prepared.While driving I always have music going. Music can distract me and soothing tones and tunes







can help me feel relaxed. If I am driving by myself...... I sing.







Positive thoughts breed more positive thoughts and negative thoughts have a tendency to breed more negative ones.







Hoping the CD's help you as much as they have helped me.BQ


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I agree with BQ. I always have an emergency kit with me, just in case I should have an accident. I have NEVER had one so far, but just knowing I am prepared, eases my mind, and the stress that goes along with this problem.I am like you , I always seem to have to go when I get in the van, then as BQ said, I put on some music, or if I am riding with my husband I talk to him. I do whatever I can to try to distract my thoughts from my stomach. If I do start getting that panicky feeling, I breath slowly and deeply and just tell myself to relax.Hope this helps.Feel better.Jeanne


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

I also use distraction - find something that fascinates you & do it. If I'm driving, I listen to tapes of the Bible which is fascinating to me. If I'm not driving, I read.In emergencies I use Paradoxical Intention - that is where you say to yourself that you plan to do the exact opposite of what you really want, and do it in a ridiculous manner. So if someone is afraid of having an accident in the car, they can say to themselves: "I'm going to fill up this huge garbage bag with p**p in the car. If I'm lucky, I'll be able to fill two garbage bags. I'll set a new world's record for p**ping in the car". I know, it sounds foolish. But it really works - suddenly an 'accident' is not worrisome anymore.


----------



## katza (May 28, 2003)

Peaceful music works for me at times. If I try to think at all when I have an anxiety attack that just makes matter 100 times worse. Used to work saying your alright and this will go away. No if i do that I just freakout. The meds got rid on most car anxiety.


----------



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

DuckDive-Which meds are you on???


----------



## heather26 (Aug 5, 2003)

I listen to music and sing along. It really helps me especially in traffic that can stress you out! Heather


----------



## Marius (Jan 26, 2003)

That's a tough one, as driving is probably the most stressful activity I do. And I LOVE it. Nothing pleases me as much as putting a world class auto through its paces. Sad to say, I just repress the anxiety. I know it's not healthy as a rule, but I think staying cool behind the wheel has saved my life countless times. I do throw in with the sing-along with the music crowd. It helps some. Also, I try to be courteous to other drivers whenever I can. A smile, friendly nod, or wave helps make me feel better.I admit I have an advantage over you. I live in rural upstate NY. I've driven aroud the Boston area and it is nuts. One is forced to be far more agressive than you might otherwise be, just to survive the experience. You have my deepest sympathy!


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

anxiouslana - Some good tips here. I have the same problem. Some good music to try is Nora Jones "Come Away With Me". Every song on her cd is very soothing. Try it and breathe deeply while doing so. Good luck.


----------



## lcaine (Mar 5, 2002)

My cognitive Behavioral analyst taught me the "STOP" technique. You just repeat the word stop as many times and as fast as you can (silently if you are not alone, loudly if you are alone) so that no negative thoughts can crowd your brain. Used to be that is all I did when I would be in the car... now just a few stops does the trick and my brain lets go of the obsessive "accident" thoughts... Don't worry, it is a normal part of the IBS mind-gut connection that we obsess this way...."NO" does not work bec. it triggers the rebellious child is us and more struggles...STOP is something our enteric nervous system understand as a survival and good for us word...Hope this helps...


----------



## becker (Mar 5, 2003)

I can really relate to the anxiety in the car. That is the worst for me. I do pretty good when I am by myself or with my family but I can hardly ride with anyone else. The anxiety is so intense I can hardly handle it. I have taken anxiety meds before but when it comes to riding in the car with others, the meds dont seem to work. I wonder if a anti-depressant would help. Does anyone take any meds that seem to help. It is a comfort to know I am not alone in my feelings.Take care and God Bless. Becker


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Becker,You might want to speak to your doctor about your anti-anxiety med dosage. What works under some circumstances may be too little under high stress. Just a thought. Take care.


----------

